# rally 8hp



## jake2775 (May 29, 2012)

hey fellas, im new here. just picked up an old rally lawn tractor. i cant seem to find any info on this machine. its an 8 hp briggs, think its a 36 inch deck. i dont know if its made by roper or something else, ive heard different stories. i cant find no model # anywhere on it either. i was wondering if anyone could direct me to proper belt sizes or parts . thanks in advance .

it looks like this one but its 8hp not 11.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I did a google search and came up with AYP and murray as the manufacturers of the rally brands - you might have to search around a little for correct belts/parts.

Heres a online company : http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Rally_Main.html

You got a decent looking tractor- looks mint.


----------

